# 2nd refrigerator - garage or basement



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

From the manual of the fridge I just bought (Fridigaire)

CAUTION
Do Not install the refrigerator where the temperature
will drop below 55°F (13°C) or rise above 110°F (43°C).
The compressor will not be able to maintain proper
temperatures inside the refrigerator.

And having put the old fridge in the basement, I can say that the flight of stairs was an "adventure"

Good luck!


----------



## jbomber (Dec 16, 2006)

For what it is worth, I have a friend in Missouri who has had a 1940's model GE out on the screened porch for years and it works great in Winter and Summer. Missouri winters get down in the teens, but seldom below 10 degrees. Summers hang in the 90's for weeks and some times over 100.

Again, this "iceBox" was built in the 40's and they just don't build them like they used to. It'll even freeze beer in the summer if it is on the top shelf next to the mini freezer compartment. What a great refrigerator it is!!:thumbup:

p.s. I have lots of friends in Missouri with fridges in their garages with no problems. Convenience is the issue here - avoid the stairs unless you entertain down there.

p.s.s. I'm not a fridge technician, but I like my beer cold!!!


----------



## hermansherman (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you for the information


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> Need advice on where to place 2nd refrigerator


Frost free refrigerator?

Something that may help...
http://www.applianceaid.com/garage_fridge.html

jeff.


----------

